# Pull those covers up tight



## too larry (Aug 12, 2018)

Your favorite bands covering your favorite songs.


----------



## too larry (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## dangledo (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## dangledo (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 12, 2018)

Maybe the most covered song of all time.


----------



## dangledo (Aug 12, 2018)

too larry said:


> Maybe the most covered song of all time.


Hey I was gonna post that!

GREAT cover for sure


----------



## too larry (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 12, 2018)

Some of the covers are more famous than the originals.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 12, 2018)

I don't know that I could say Toto's Africa is one of my favorite songs, it's a good song for sure. I think Weezer did the song justice, a fairly faithful cover with a bit heavier guitar.


----------



## too larry (Aug 12, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> I don't know that I could say Toto's Africa is one of my favorite songs, it's a good song for sure. I think Weezer did the song justice, a fairly faithful cover with a bit heavier guitar.


With these themed music threads, you are just grasping at straws half the time anyway.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 12, 2018)

Johnny Cash covers are some of my favorites. He really made them his own. Hard to believe he's been gone for 15 years now.


----------



## abalonehx (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 13, 2018)

That is all the GD cowboy covers I can think of. Well, Big River is kind of cowboyish.


----------



## too larry (Aug 13, 2018)

And for the uncovered version.


----------



## too larry (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 17, 2018)

The one and only!!!


----------



## too larry (Aug 17, 2018)

So many claims and counter claims on this one, just about any cut you hear will be a cover.

{worth the watch just for the pictures}


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## dangledo (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 21, 2018)

Cover of a cover.


----------



## too larry (Aug 21, 2018)

Now the real cover.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 23, 2018)

I didn't know this was a cover until I googled it.


----------



## too larry (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## socaljoe (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## esh dov ets (Sep 5, 2018)

Oh i like tight covers.


----------



## esh dov ets (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## socaljoe (Sep 5, 2018)

I don't think it gets better than one great (SRV) covering another great (Buddy Guy).


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Sep 6, 2018)

music let me peace


----------



## too larry (Sep 8, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> I don't think it gets better than one great (SRV) covering another great (Buddy Guy).


Sister took my 11 year old grand niece to see Buddy Guy this summer. Not too bad for a first show.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Sep 8, 2018)

too larry said:


> Your favorite bands covering your favorite songs.


Hell yeah!!!!


----------



## too larry (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## socaljoe (Sep 8, 2018)

too larry said:


> Sister took my 11 year old grand niece to see Buddy Guy this summer. Not too bad for a first show.


Sure beats the hell out of taking her to a Kanye West show.


----------



## too larry (Sep 8, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Sure beats the hell out of taking her to a Kanye West show.


Buddy Guy is 82. Sister saw BB King when he was 82 also. She said BB sat on a chair and only played riffs now and then. The other band members did most of the work. But Buddy was up and jamming the whole show. He is still going out into the crowd. This was back in the day. {the big black guy has to list cable carrier on his tax returns}


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Sep 15, 2018)

Just found this jewel.


----------



## abalonehx (Sep 15, 2018)

Lol, worst cover ever. By Metallica??


----------



## abalonehx (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Sep 15, 2018)

abalonehx said:


>


Good one. That was the first time I had heard them doing that song. Thanks.


----------



## too larry (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## injinji (Sep 19, 2018)

Cool thread.


----------



## abalonehx (Sep 19, 2018)

"*Travelling Riverside Blues*" is a blues song written by the bluesman Robert Johnson. He recorded it during his last recording session on June 20, 1937, in Dallas, Texas.


----------



## injinji (Sep 20, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> "*Travelling Riverside Blues*" is a blues song written by the bluesman Robert Johnson. He recorded it during his last recording session on June 20, 1937, in Dallas, Texas.


----------



## injinji (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Sep 21, 2018)

injinji said:


>


.. you gave me an idea in the other thread


----------



## injinji (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## tstick (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## organitron (Oct 5, 2018)

Outlaw Dan


----------



## Beachwalker (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## organitron (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## injinji (Oct 9, 2018)

Hard to call a song that no one is for sure who wrote it a cover, but. . . .


----------



## Beachwalker (Oct 13, 2018)




----------



## tstick (Oct 14, 2018)

Theme song from the old television show "Mary Hartman! Mary Hartman!"


----------



## injinji (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 8, 2018)

She's so fine, I named a Brisco strain after her.


----------



## Lordhooha (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 9, 2018)

Rodney wrote it,Gary owns it


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 9, 2018)

Gary puts the sizzle in the lifeless Marshall Tucker song.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Nov 9, 2018)

Woops. I think Charlie might have wrote that one.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 9, 2018)

White Punks on Dope


----------



## too larry (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Nov 10, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


>


Wow. NY&CH jazzing it up.


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 10, 2018)

Still in the key of F, like Green Onions. It makes me wonder if DP's 'Lazy' was inspired, maybe subconsciously by Green Onions. Hm.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Nov 10, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> Still in the key of F, like Green Onions. It makes me wonder if DP's 'Lazy' was inspired, maybe subconsciously by Green Onions. Hm.


Booker T was on the soundtrack of America. Could well be.


----------



## Beachwalker (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Nov 10, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


>


That's a clean cut.


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 10, 2018)

too larry said:


> Booker T was on the soundtrack of America. Could well be.


You know what I never realized it before. It's blues based jam with a swing feel in the key of F. I mean there is a lot of these connections in musical history... I think Deep Purple had to be inspired by Green Onions for Lazy but I could be wrong.


----------



## too larry (Nov 10, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> You know what I never realized it before. It's blues based jam with a swing feel in the key of F. I mean there is a lot of these connections in musical history... I think Deep Purple had to be inspired by Green Onions for Lazy but I could be wrong.


Booker T and the MG's day job was as the house band at Stax Records. They played on hundreds of records for all the top talent of the times, including this guy.


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 10, 2018)

Where Are They Now? Tortelvis. I wonder if he's still alive, man.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 10, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> Where Are They Now? Tortelvis. I wonder if he's still alive, man.


10 stars ! 10 thumbs up !

You know, most people [ who knew of them ] considered Dread a 'one joke' band, but they had lineups that included killer musicians. I've argued that their version of Stairway to Heaven is better than Zeps. I still would.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 10, 2018)

"If I don't see you know more in this world, I'll meet you in the next one...and don't be late"

And in the next one, I wanna be this guy, Mr Squeeze.


----------



## too larry (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Nov 10, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> 10 stars ! 10 thumbs up !
> 
> You know, most people [ who knew of them ] considered Dread a 'one joke' band, but they had lineups that included killer musicians. I've argued that their version of Stairway to Heaven is better than Zeps. I still would.


Yea they were awesome musicians and to take Zep,Elvis & reggae and make those combined parody coverversions. lol, they were good


----------



## too larry (Nov 10, 2018)

Going way back on this cover. I'm sure it doesn't sound like the same song recorded in 1936.


----------



## too larry (Nov 10, 2018)

Same name, different song.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 10, 2018)

Espanol y Englais !


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 10, 2018)

"But I saw ya there...with long hair, I was scared...what? naw....cuz I didn't care..but I didn't say that..." - Tortelvis


too larry said:


> Going way back on this cover. I'm sure it doesn't sound like the same song recorded in 1936.


lol, youve bought a bag of hair...
thats hilarious!


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 10, 2018)

too larry said:


> Same name, different song.


That Tura Satana tho....


----------



## too larry (Nov 10, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> That Tura Satana tho....


She was one of a kind.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## injinji (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## injinji (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## injinji (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 16, 2018)

You knew Carly has pipes; you knew Crosby's talent for harmonies is unparalleled, but who knew that Jerry Springer could pull off a solid bottom?


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 16, 2018)

In the day, you took your girl upstairs, poured the wine, lit the incense and the joint.....and put on an record she'd never heard.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 16, 2018)

Nutbush City Limit


----------



## too larry (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 17, 2018)

Man.....


----------



## too larry (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 18, 2018)

the best cover band ever...lol


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 18, 2018)

Tight cover of Tom Waits.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 19, 2018)

tight cover of tom waits


----------



## too larry (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 19, 2018)

Bohemian Rhapsody


----------



## too larry (Nov 19, 2018)

Classic bad video. Even has loud drunk guy singing.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 19, 2018)

Anna replacing Bowie.


----------



## tstick (Nov 20, 2018)

play this at 1.5x speed


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 21, 2018)

The original:


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## cheemo (Nov 26, 2018)

Lordhooha said:


>


can't believe it took six pages for someone to drop a Leo Moracchioli cover. that guy is fucking amazing.


----------



## cheemo (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## Lordhooha (Nov 26, 2018)

cheemo said:


> can't believe it took six pages for someone to drop a Leo Moracchioli cover. that guy is fucking amazing.


I’ve been on his channel since he started. I post his stuff all through here lol. I found him when looking through Finnish metal lol. 

On that note you ever hear alestorm?


----------



## cheemo (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## cheemo (Nov 26, 2018)

Lordhooha said:


> I’ve been on his channel since he started. I post his stuff all through here lol. I found him when looking through Finnish metal lol.
> 
> On that note you ever hear alestorm?


I've only been a Leo mark for 4 or 5 years now, was a fan as soon as I heard him. incredibly talented musician.

Alestorm is great, I'm an old metalhead lol


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 26, 2018)

cheemo said:


>


----------



## too larry (Nov 30, 2018)

This was a cover I wasn't expecting.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 30, 2018)

Don't call him Chris. Igor and the boys with a not always so true to the original cover, including a nod to Deep Purple.


----------



## too larry (Nov 30, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Don't call him Chris. Igor and the boys with a not always so true to the original cover, including a nod to Deep Purple.


Those threads.


----------



## too larry (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Nov 30, 2018)

NrthrnMichigan said:


>


One of my favorite cuts of Iko Iko.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 30, 2018)

Cover of the Young Rascal's "Ain't Gonna Eat Out My Heart Anymore" en Italia.


----------



## too larry (Dec 1, 2018)

TP&THB cover an old Fleetwood Mac tune. {Peter Green in his prime was as good a bluesman as there ever was}


----------



## too larry (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 2, 2018)

@LubdaNugs


----------



## too larry (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Dec 4, 2018)

WOW, closed my eyes and reminded me alot of Bonnie Raitt, Like your taste man.


----------



## too larry (Dec 4, 2018)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> WOW, closed my eyes and reminded me alot of Bonnie Raitt, Like your taste man.


She has earned her chops, especially on 6 strings. But still need 20 years on her throat to equal BR.


----------



## too larry (Dec 4, 2018)

@ 30:15 of that show, or


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 5, 2018)

so happy together


----------



## too larry (Dec 5, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Dec 5, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 6, 2018)

And now.......the Albert Li Band. And the not Jules Hallmeyer Dancers.


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## cheemo (Dec 9, 2018)

14 years ago we lost a good one. RIP Dimebag.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 16, 2018)

Gene would later go on to record a superb LP with the legendary Carla Olson.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## injinji (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Dec 28, 2018)

Well, I hated the original, but I dig this cover.


----------



## Wavels (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 7, 2019)

^^ ear candy ^^


too larry said:


>


----------



## too larry (Jan 7, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> ^^ ear candy ^^


I heard that on Jimmy Buffet's SXM Radio Margaritaville while I was in the shower. So I looked it up when I got to work. I didn't know it, but there are several Spanish covers of HC.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 8, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


>


This sound fits that creepy fkn face, for sure. Weird.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 8, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> This sound fits that creepy fkn face, for sure. Weird.


His 'fans' say he was called back to his home planet in the late 80s. Rush Limbaugh used his version of "You Don't Own Me" [ Leslie Gore ] as his 'gay update' theme. So, if you liked this one, and I don't think you do......there's another post where it actually belongs. In the "Worst Videos" thread. See you there !


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## Wavels (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## Wavels (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## Wavels (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## Wavels (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 13, 2019)

Sweet Pea Atkinson - Back in Love Again


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## Wavels (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## Wavels (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## Wavels (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## Wavels (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## Wavels (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## Wavels (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## Wavels (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 15, 2019)

P J covers Peggy Lee


----------



## too larry (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## Coloradoclear (Jan 19, 2019)

too larry said:


>


Very nice


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 19, 2019)

Looks like my exes are mostly doing ok.


----------



## too larry (Jan 19, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Looks like my exes are mostly doing ok.


Love me some Greek Mythology. All good souls need a resting place.


----------



## Wavels (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jan 20, 2019)

7/8th cover?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 20, 2019)

too larry said:


> 7/8th cover?


In the two minutes of this I watched, I didn't understand a single word. I have to assume BD was using words. Really no way to tell.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jan 21, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> In the two minutes of this I watched, I didn't understand a single word. I have to assume BD was using words. Really no way to tell.


Bob is a good one to cover. That way we find out what those songs we have bee listening to for years really say.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 24, 2019)

Igor Yuzov, supreme leader of Igor and The Red Elvises shreds Chris Isaak with two of The Red Sirens, singer-bassist Dejah Sandoval and drummer Jasmin Guevara.

"I wanna falling in love" with a Deep Purple ending.


----------



## too larry (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 26, 2019)

too larry said:


>


But those vocals !


----------



## too larry (Jan 26, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> But those vocals !


Ha ha. No, not David Byrne. Here is a nice, brainy song by the man himself.


----------



## Wavels (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Beachwalker (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Beachwalker (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Beachwalker (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 26, 2019)

*They weren't together long before Chrysta Bell went solo, but that was a fine grouping of talent for a spell. W/ 'lesser known guitar god Olivier Giraud.





*


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 2, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Igor Yuzov, supreme leader of Igor and The Red Elvises shreds Chris Isaak with two of The Red Sirens, singer-bassist Dejah Sandoval and drummer Jasmin Guevara.
> 
> "I wanna falling in love" with a Deep Purple ending.


For the record, my 'like' starts at 4:40.
It started out alright, but they almost lost me around 2:33. Since it was a long one, I fast forwarded a bit. Glad I did, they finished strong.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 2, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> For the record, my 'like' starts at 4:40.
> It started out alright, but they almost lost me around 2:33. Since it was a long one, I fast forwarded a bit. Glad I did, they finished strong.


Igor knows the secrets of playing with a girl rhythm section. Start slow and easy, pick up the pace, finish strong, then some cuddling on the back end.


----------



## Beachwalker (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Feb 7, 2019)

Without the drama.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 7, 2019)

too larry said:


>


great moment in time


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 13, 2019)

Covering Pink Floyd, Kansas, Queen, Journey, Dixie Dregs, and Genesis.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## Beachwalker (Feb 21, 2019)

too larry said:


>


 great video! Love the 60s


----------



## Beachwalker (Feb 21, 2019)

One more covered from the sixties..


----------



## Beachwalker (Feb 21, 2019)

Peter Steele died too young..​



One more..


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## Jimbuktoo (Feb 22, 2019)

Like a version is a weekly event on Australia’s radio station, Triple J.

Edit: Song starts at 1 minute 40 seconds


----------



## Beachwalker (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 23, 2019)

So let 'em be who they am, and let 'em kick out your speakers.

Kick Out the Jam - starring a not quite lesser known guitar god.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 14, 2019)

seat belt alert


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 17, 2019)

Good to see some of my ex's are moving on.


----------



## too larry (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 31, 2019)

yowza !!


----------



## too larry (Apr 8, 2019)

Lots of rough edges on this cover


----------



## too larry (Apr 8, 2019)

And from the Bad Scooter himself. . . .


----------



## bruno8437 (Apr 9, 2019)

This post needs some Godfather


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## vertnugs (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 4, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 18, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 18, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 18, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (May 19, 2019)

too larry said:


>


----------



## 61falcon (May 19, 2019)




----------



## topcat (May 24, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (May 29, 2019)




----------



## topcat (May 31, 2019)




----------



## topcat (May 31, 2019)

too larry said:


> Same name, different song.


 One more.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 31, 2019)

The legendary John Barry composition.


----------



## topcat (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## JohnDee (Jun 3, 2019)

I am a Nick Cave fan and especially like Red Right Hand (Peaky Blinders theme song)

This is a cover of I'm your Man, Leonard Cohen, from the 2005 Movie of the same name. He gives it a slightly offbeat lounge singer vibe...

Other artists in the movie include Rufus Wainwright and his sister Martha as well as Katie McGarrigle and sisters.


----------



## topcat (Jun 3, 2019)

RIP Leon


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 3, 2019)

*RED ELVISES -- "TELEPHONE CALL FROM ISTANBUL"*
*[Tom Waits]





*


----------



## too larry (Jun 4, 2019)

topcat said:


> RIP Leon


I did not know he had passed. That sucks. He was one of the good guys.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 4, 2019)

With CCR drummer Doug Clifford.
Born on the Bayou....or, if you're a swede in the delta, Bjorn on the Bayou...ha ha ha...get it?


----------



## topcat (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 5, 2019)

topcat said:


>


She was a fine singer. Kinda cute, too. I just don't think she's "driven every kind of rig that's ever been made".


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 5, 2019)

Did I ever tell y'all about the night I almost got gang Bangled?
[ covering the Merry Go Round ]


----------



## topcat (Jun 5, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> She was a fine singer. Kinda cute, too. I just don't think she's "driven every kind of rig that's ever been made".


 I don't think Lowell George did, either.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 5, 2019)

topcat said:


> I don't think Lowell George did, either.


OK. But it's reported Lowell was drunk and dirty more than a few times, while Linda, ya know, probably not. Also, who'd be _more likely _to see Alice in every headlight? Alice. Dallas Alice. Yeah, so tell me there are lesbian truckers...lol.....I'm old school I guess.


----------



## topcat (Jun 5, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> OK. But it's reported Lowell was drunk and dirty more than a few times, while Linda, ya know, probably not. Also, who'd be _more likely _to see Alice in every headlight? Alice. Dallas Alice. Yeah, so tell me there are lesbian truckers...lol.....I'm old school I guess.


 It's a _cover _of a song, that's all and she was impressed by Lowell. Linda was true to the lyrics and she connected it with being from Tuscon. She was secure enough to sing it the way it was written. Does every song need to be literal and everyone that _covers _it have to experienced them to you?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 5, 2019)

topcat said:


> It's a _cover _of a song, that's all and she was impressed by Lowell. Linda was true to the lyrics and she connected it with being from Tuscon. She was secure enough to sing it the way it was written. Does every song need to be literal and everyone that _covers _it have to experienced them to you?


You know....I have a reply and some comments, but I'll refrain. You seem kind of ..._bothered...._and honestly I couldn't care less - it was just an offhand remark.

OK, I do have a comment after all. It's a good one, too. Here it is:

It would seem a bit of a strange choice to me if David Bromberg ever covered Tina Turner's "Private Dancer". Even if he was impressed by her, and was true to the lyrics.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 5, 2019)

topcat said:


> It's a _cover _of a song, that's all and she was impressed by Lowell. Linda was true to the lyrics....


Strange that she didn't cover "Fat Man in the Bathtub" I guess.


----------



## topcat (Jun 5, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Strange that she didn't cover "Fat Man in the Bathtub" I guess.


No, it's not. Why is it strange to you? Is it weird she didn't cover Teenage Nervous Breakdown? It clearly didn't strike a feeling. Is it weird she also covered Roll Um Easy and All that you dream? You don't like Linda Ronstadt, I get it. Do you resent me for participating and posting her songs, as well? I'm merely responding to you.


----------



## bruno8437 (Jun 5, 2019)

It's not so strange for Linda to cover a Little Feat song. Linda and Lowell had a romance back in the day according to "Willin': The Story of Little Feat" by Rolling Stone's Ben Fong.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 5, 2019)

topcat said:


> You don't like Linda Ronstadt, I get it.


You don't get it at all - I've mostly liked Linda Ronstadt.



topcat said:


> Do you resent me for participating and posting her songs, as well? I'm merely responding to you.


Dude, you've wandered into Silly Town. Why are you so offended? Is Linda Ronstadt your mom?

The David Bromberg comparison perfectly illustrates my view. Anything you add or subtract by your conjecture is just you reacting in an extremely puzzling manner.

Here's Linda covering Buddy Holly singing a Paul Anka tune. - one of my favorites. I'll bet you'll like it.


----------



## topcat (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 8, 2019)

* beware of darkness*

*



*


----------



## tstick (Jun 8, 2019)

something a bit more recent.... I love this band, Knower...


----------



## tstick (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## bruno8437 (Jun 8, 2019)

Another MJ song.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 12, 2019)

How do you say "wow" in Italian?


----------



## too larry (Jun 13, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> How do you say "wow" in Italian?


https://translate.google.com/#view=home&op=translate&sl=en&tl=it&text=wow


----------



## too larry (Jun 13, 2019)

This guys sounds more like Bobbie than Bobbie does.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 14, 2019)

"This song will teach you how to f*ck." - M Patton


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 18, 2019)

For Fathers Day.


----------



## too larry (Jun 18, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> For Fathers Day.


That is a good one. Makes me miss my old man.

He didn't cover a lot of other folks' stuff, but I did find this one.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 18, 2019)

Backing vocals by Linda Ronstadt, Emmylou Harris, and Bonnie Raitt...whoever they are.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 1, 2019)

Burt Bacharach was never quoted as saying this is his favorite version of this song. Probably because he never heard it.


----------



## too larry (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## vertnugs (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 21, 2019)

Gary Glitter's [ not so ] classic.


----------



## too larry (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 29, 2019)

Seven Bridges Road


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Aug 31, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Seven Bridges Road


Not bad. My father in law plays a quality cover of this, as well.


----------



## too larry (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 31, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Not bad. My father in law plays a quality cover of this, as well.


Hey, amigo, they were just warming up. Can dad-in-law pull this one off? @JohnGlennsGarden
* BOHEMIAN RHAPSODY*


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Aug 31, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Hey, amigo, they were just warming up. Can dad-in-law pull this one off? @JohnGlennsGarden
> * BOHEMIAN RHAPSODY*


 He's got chops, but that's not really his style.


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 27, 2019)

On Floyd Cramer's birthday. Lyrics added years after the instrumental hit by Conway Twitty.


----------



## too larry (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 18, 2019)

So, yeah, there's a cover tune in here @ 2:00, but the intent of the post is comedy looking for an excuse.


----------



## too larry (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 22, 2019)

covering Ian Dury and the Blockheads


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 24, 2019)

Mike does Bobby Womack, taking the boyz uptown.


----------



## JohnDee (Nov 24, 2019)

My Mom was a big Leonard Cohen fan and I guess it rubbed off. This is Rufas Wainwright doing Chelsea Hotel...from the I'm Your Man movie.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Nov 24, 2019)

Amazing fret'less guitar work on this talented guitarist


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 26, 2019)

Just saw "The Last Days of James Brown" on cable, and was reminded of this cover.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 26, 2019)

Rocking Thin Lizzy.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 10, 2019)

Al [not Alice] covering the Ice Man.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 11, 2019)

KICK IT !


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## injinji (Dec 28, 2019)

I will admit I never expected this.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Rolloff (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Rolloff (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 6, 2020)

*Susanna Hoffs (Beatles Cover)*


----------



## SFnone (Jan 6, 2020)

Dylan's song


----------



## SFnone (Jan 6, 2020)

I think at least 2 people did this before Hendrix made it his own


----------



## SFnone (Jan 6, 2020)

originally written by Rudy Toombs, recorded by Amos Milburn, then John Lee Hooker


----------



## SFnone (Jan 6, 2020)

originally a Cameo song


----------



## GreenLogician (Jan 6, 2020)

Limp Bizkit covering Metallica - Sanitarium


----------



## GreenLogician (Jan 6, 2020)

SFnone said:


> John Lee Hooker


Boogie Chillin No. 2, Canned Heat and John Lee Hooker's cover of/sequel to John Lee Hooker - Boogie Chillin


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 7, 2020)

Ike Turner


----------



## Rolloff (Jan 7, 2020)

The Velvet Underground cover


----------



## Rolloff (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## SFnone (Jan 7, 2020)

Rolloff said:


> The Velvet Underground cover


I always thought Shannon was a woefully underrated front-man... there was a child like sort of quality to him... a free spirit kind of thing.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Jan 7, 2020)

Electric Dylan covering acoustic Dylan for the first time.


----------



## injinji (Jan 8, 2020)

SFnone said:


> I think at least 2 people did this before Hendrix made it his own











Hey Joe - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org






"*Hey Joe*" is an American song from the 1960s that has become a rock standard and has been performed in many musical styles by hundreds of different artists.[2] The lyrics tell of a man who is on the run and planning to head to Mexico after shooting his unfaithful wife.[3] In 1962, Billy Roberts registered "Hey Joe" for copyright in the United States.[4] However, diverse credits and claims have led to confusion about the song's authorship.[3][_self-published source_]
In late 1965, Los Angeles garage band the Leaves recorded the earliest known commercial version of "Hey Joe", which was released as a single. They re-recorded the song and released it in 1966 as a follow-up single, which became a hit in the US.[5] In October 1966, Jimi Hendrix recorded "Hey Joe" for his first single with the Jimi Hendrix Experience.[6] Their version became a hit in the UK.


----------



## Just Be (Jan 9, 2020)

Camper Van Beethoven's rendition of Status Quo's 'Pictures of Matchstick Men'





One of the Grateful Dead's many renditions of Bonnie Dobson's 'Morning Dew'





Nirvana covering Leadbelly's 'Where Did You Sleep Last Night?'


----------



## too larry (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Jan 9, 2020)

BongWater covering The Monkess 'Just May Be the One'





The Breeders covering the Beatles' 'Happiness is a Warm Gun'





Sebadoh covering Nick Drake's 'Pink Moon'





Dinosaur Jr. covering The Cure's 'Just Like Heaven'





Sonic Youth covering Captain Beefheart's 'Electricity'





Husker Du covering The Byrds' '8 Miles High'








Husker Du - Eight Miles High


Byrds Cover.




youtu.be


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Jan 11, 2020)

The Temptations covering The Rolling Stones ..or is it The Rolling Stones covering The Temptations?


----------



## Just Be (Jan 11, 2020)

too larry said:


>


I didn't know that Time is on My Side and Handle With Care were covers. File this under the 'I learn something new every day' file.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 11, 2020)

Just Be said:


> I didn't know that Time is on My Side and Handle With Care were covers. File this under the 'I learn something new every day' file.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Jan 13, 2020)

Just Be said:


> I didn't know that Time is on My Side and Handle With Care were covers. File this under the 'I learn something new every day' file.


I will confess to occasionally looking to google for posting possibilities.


----------



## Just Be (Jan 13, 2020)

Stiff Little Fingers covering Bob Marley's 'Johnny Was'


----------



## too larry (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## SFnone (Jan 13, 2020)

Just Be said:


> The Temptations covering The Rolling Stones ..or is it The Rolling Stones covering The Temptations?


this is the song that this starts as being: ironically it too is a cover, only of a Robert Johnson song, Love in Vain. One of the ones with Mick Taylor (formally with The Blues Breakers) on lead guitar, after Brian Jones and before Ron Wood- the second solo especially showcases his magic fingers. Although there were reports of tension between the band, he later stated the real reason he left was that he felt if he stayed he would have become a full blown heroin addict.


----------



## Just Be (Jan 14, 2020)

The Rolling Stones covering the Coasters' 'Poison Ivy'


----------



## Just Be (Jan 15, 2020)

too larry said:


> I will confess to occasionally looking to google for posting possibilities.


I consult my MP3 player.

The Ramones covering The 1910 Fruit Gum Factory's 'Indian Giver'.


----------



## too larry (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Jan 16, 2020)

Cake covering Gloria Gaynor's 'I Will Survive'


----------



## too larry (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Jan 16, 2020)

The Flies covering the Stone's '2000 Light Years From Home'





Monster Magnet covering the Stones' '2000 Light Years From Home'


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 16, 2020)

Just Be said:


> The Flies covering the Stone's '2000 Light Years From Home'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't care much for the Flies version, but the MM kicks butt, and is very true to the original. Very much enjoyed.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 16, 2020)

Buscemi Ballet


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 17, 2020)

the fab 4 cover


----------



## too larry (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## SFnone (Jan 18, 2020)

first slade, then the runaways, then most success with quiet riot- I like the runaways version the best


----------



## too larry (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Jan 22, 2020)

Holly Bowling covering the Grateful Dead's 'Sage and Spirit'


----------



## too larry (Jan 22, 2020)

Just Be said:


> Holly Bowling covering the Grateful Dead's 'Sage and Spirit'


I had forgot about that tune. They have so many. Here is the real deal.


----------



## Just Be (Jan 22, 2020)

too larry said:


> I had forgot about that tune. They have so many. Here is the real deal.


I actually like this version much better. That flute really makes it. Funny thing is as many times as I've heard Sage and Spirit it wasn't until I heard Holly Bowling's version on the piano that I realized that a lot of it sounds very much like Lost Sailor. I can only wonder if Bob's aware of having plagiarized himself.


----------



## Just Be (Jan 24, 2020)

The Cosmic Drop Outs covering the Seeds' 'Pushing too Hard'


----------



## too larry (Jan 24, 2020)

Highwaymen.


----------



## Just Be (Jan 27, 2020)

Vietnamese band đàn bầu Vân Anh incorporates a mean theremin while covering Stan Jones' Ghost Riders in the Sky


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 7, 2020)

5 star


----------



## too larry (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Feb 18, 2020)

Bongwater covering The Buffalo Springfield's Mr. Soul


----------



## Just Be (Feb 28, 2020)

Dinosaur Jr. covering The Cure's 'Just Like Heaven'


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Mar 5, 2020)

Jake Holmes covering Led Zeppelin's Dazed and Confused (okay, this is the original version and LZ did the cover but this is more interesting)


----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2020)

Just Be said:


> Jake Holmes covering Led Zeppelin's Dazed and Confused (okay, this is the original version and LZ did the cover but this is more interesting)


Reversible covers.


----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 5, 2020)

The first 3:33 of this is fantastic....but then came the solo.
"Papa was a Rolling Stone"


----------



## too larry (Mar 7, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> The first 3:33 of this is fantastic....but then came the solo.
> "Papa was a Rolling Stone"


One dude was a duo right by himself. Great cut. Thanks for posting.


----------



## SFnone (Mar 23, 2020)

long, but solid from start to finish. Coltrane fascinates me... all them jazz cats were like the original rule breakers in music


----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 29, 2020)

Groove is in the Heart.


----------



## injinji (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## SFnone (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## injinji (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (May 25, 2020)

shadang


----------



## too larry (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Aug 13, 2020)

This came around on the mp3 player last night. Reminded me just how much I like the lady.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## WintersBones (Aug 13, 2020)

Something on the heavier side. Some killer musicians with a Rush cover.


----------



## injinji (Aug 14, 2020)

WintersBones said:


> Something on the heavier side. Some killer musicians with a Rush cover.


Not bad for Zoom.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 16, 2020)

birthday boy


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Aug 17, 2020)

(pure laziness)


----------



## injinji (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 25, 2020)

Covering The Kinks.


----------



## CannaOnerStar (Aug 25, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Covering The Kinks.


----------



## Funkentelechy (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 15, 2020)

I guess it's 'bad covers' day.


----------



## topcat (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 21, 2020)

Covering birthday boy [ rip ] Leonard Cohen


----------



## injinji (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 2, 2020)

Never heard of this dude before this week. Now he's all over my You Tube feed.


----------



## injinji (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 7, 2020)

He gets about 75% of it right, which is not bad.


----------



## injinji (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Lockedin (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 14, 2020)

Spend too much time with your kids and you may do this too.


----------



## injinji (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 22, 2020)

* This is not America*


----------



## Lockedin (Oct 22, 2020)

Tom Waits spoken word - if you haven't heard this, it's like a prelude to a snuff film...


----------



## topcat (Oct 22, 2020)

Lockedin said:


> Tom Waits spoken word - if you haven't heard this, it's like a prelude to a snuff film...


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Lockedin (Oct 23, 2020)

topcat said:


> Thanks for the heads up.


My buddy played this at 4 am on a trip to Joshua Tree (I have strange friends...) --- been a fan ever since.

"Pull those cover up" sounded like a creepy song thread at first - oops. (I doubt there's any covering a Tom Waits song...)

Ok, take one or two  then listen:
Here's a really different cover of "Heart Shaped Box"


----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 28, 2020)

Jennifer Charles and Mike Patton


----------



## Lockedin (Oct 29, 2020)

Wax Audio --- Metallica / Stevie Wonder mashup


----------



## injinji (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## Lockedin (Nov 1, 2020)

Nice cover of "Take On Me"!

Tom Waits' version of a jazz standard "Temptation"
(google Temptation Dianna Krall for contrast)


----------



## too larry (Nov 2, 2020)

Is it really a cover when the song is in your DNA?


----------



## too larry (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Lockedin (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 5, 2020)

This is terrific.


----------



## injinji (Nov 6, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> This is terrific.


Frampton was on Q (Canadian public radio show) last night pushing a book (I think). I just caught the end of it, but he was talking about David Bowie (or maybe Prince) hiring him to play in their band saved him from depression and drugs.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 6, 2020)

injinji said:


> Frampton was on Q (Canadian public radio show) last night pushing a book (I think). I just caught the end of it, but he was talking about David Bowie (or maybe Prince) hiring him to play in their band saved him from depression and drugs.


I was never big on Frampton, so didn't know too much about his life and career, but wikipedia is such a marvelous source for a quick bio read. Lots of interesting stuff, among which is that he retired because of a physical condition which he apparantly suffers from in this video - but he looks so happy, doesn't he? - as do they all, including Little Feat's Billy Payne on keyboards.

"On 22 February 2019, Frampton announced he will be retiring from touring with his 'Peter Frampton Finale—The Farewell Tour' commencing on 18 June 2019 in Tulsa, Oklahoma, running through 12 October ending in Concord, California. He also revealed the reason for the farewell tour; he's received a diagnosis that he has inclusion body myositis (IBM), a progressive muscle disorder characterized by muscle inflammation, weakness, and atrophy (wasting).[50] A dollar of every ticket sold for the tour is donated to benefit Frampton's newly established myositis research fund at Johns Hopkins, where he’s being treated.[51] "


----------



## topcat (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Nov 8, 2020)

1946 Roy Wood, English rock vocalist and cellist (ELO), born in Birmingham, England


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## SFnone (Nov 12, 2020)

this one always kind of puzzled me... how Joe took a song that was released only 1 yr before his version, and became known for it... I don't think that kind of thing would work today.


----------



## SFnone (Nov 12, 2020)

This one's probably been covered a lot... it's pretty old... i don't know how old, but pretty old...


----------



## SFnone (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 13, 2020)

SFnone said:


> This one's probably been covered a lot... it's pretty old... i don't know how old, but pretty old...


Here's a really good one, believe it or not. Like...really good.


----------



## topcat (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Nov 14, 2020)

And now, for something completely different.


----------



## injinji (Nov 15, 2020)

topcat said:


> And now, for something completely different.


They sound as good as some cover bands I've heard.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Nov 18, 2020)

Birthday girl.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 20, 2020)

kickin' some S American culo


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 20, 2020)

more cowbell !!


----------



## topcat (Nov 21, 2020)

The little girl has her Jagger moves down.


----------



## injinji (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 26, 2020)

*The Mavericks: Gentle On My Mind*


----------



## injinji (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 16, 2020)

*All Along the Watchtower - pre BÖC as Stalk Forrest Group





*


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 17, 2020)

I've been digging these cool cats for over a decade


----------



## injinji (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 5, 2021)

injinji said:


>


She can sing. She's pretty. Her legs look fine from here.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 11, 2021)

walk like the Beatles


----------



## injinji (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## jackgonza (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## jackgonza (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## jackgonza (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## jackgonza (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## jackgonza (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## jackgonza (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## anomalii (Jan 20, 2021)

Bruce Dickinson singing “Bohemian Rhapsody” with opera singer, Montserrat Caballé.


----------



## injinji (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## anomalii (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## anomalii (Feb 6, 2021)

It ain’t no big thing


----------



## injinji (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## anomalii (Feb 13, 2021)

I love bluegrass


----------



## injinji (Feb 14, 2021)

anomalii said:


> I love bluegrass


We all do. You might find a little something something here. 





__





Blue Jam


You Tube has been slipping in jam grass when I wasn't paying attention. It's to the point I can recognize different bands. So I figured I'd share the wealth. Billy Strings from a few nights ago.



rollitup.org


----------



## EhCndGrower (Feb 14, 2021)

Not a true cover but the amount of people singing this just days after his death. Kind of gives me the chills listening


----------



## topcat (Feb 15, 2021)

Teardrops will fall.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 15, 2021)

@injinji turned me on to this fantastic band.


----------



## injinji (Feb 15, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> @injinji turned me on to this fantastic band.


I had to Google them. But then saw they were French and remembered posting them to your non-English thread.

Atomic Tomatoes


----------



## injinji (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## anomalii (Feb 17, 2021)

I love mashups too


----------



## anomalii (Feb 17, 2021)

YOU’RE ALL WASTED

These guys are a trip


----------



## injinji (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## anomalii (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Feb 18, 2021)

anomalii said:


>


I love that song, Wish the stones would do more of their old blues songs.


----------



## topcat (Feb 18, 2021)

Love in vain.


----------



## injinji (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## anomalii (Feb 18, 2021)

Since we‘re getting “Stoned”...


----------



## anomalii (Feb 18, 2021)

Makes me think of Belushi


----------



## anomalii (Feb 19, 2021)

Not sure this counts as a cover but I didn’t know where else to stick it? (Phrasing!!!!)


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 19, 2021)

anomalii said:


> Not sure this counts as a cover but I didn’t know where else to stick it? (Phrasing!!!!)


I'd have put it here....lol...





__





Worst Music/Videos of all time HERE!


post 'em up!



www.rollitup.org


----------



## anomalii (Feb 19, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> I'd have put it here....lol...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Awesome thread.

Boingo FTW


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## anomalii (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## anomalii (Feb 21, 2021)

t.A.T.u

I forgot all about this version until today


----------



## anomalii (Feb 23, 2021)

This popped up in my feed today. Great cover, even better beard!


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 24, 2021)

Covering Emmitt Rhodes


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 2, 2021)

Nika LEEFLANG has subscribed to you on YouTube237 subscribers


----------



## injinji (Mar 2, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> Nika LEEFLANG has subscribed to you on YouTube237 subscribers


Given enough time, you might get to add her to your list of ex's.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 2, 2021)

injinji said:


> Given enough time, you might get to add her to your list of ex's.


She's certainly on the list to be memorialized by Brisco's Bargain Beans. Almost all of the previous ones are fictional femmes, but I hope to get permission, and perhaps an endorsement.


----------



## injinji (Mar 3, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> She's certainly on the list to be memorialized by Brisco's Bargain Beans. Almost all of the previous ones are fictional femmes, but I hope to get permission, and perhaps an endorsement.


She would be a great addition. French is my first second language where strain names are concerned anyway.


----------



## injinji (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## myvoy (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## SFnone (Mar 8, 2021)

I like the doors, but this song is so weird, I think they made it too radio friendly... I like the earlier version better


----------



## injinji (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## myvoy (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Apr 3, 2021)

Howell Devine


----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 6, 2021)

Leadbelly cover. Some other band semi famous band did it too.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 11, 2021)

That was F'ed. 2nd try.


----------



## injinji (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 13, 2021)

^^ G.E. Smith!!! Had no clue he did this.


----------



## myvoy (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Apr 19, 2021)

Wooden Ships. Paul Kantner wasn't credited in the original CS&N version because of a legal problem, but was compensated and given credit after that problem was resolved.


----------



## myvoy (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 20, 2021)

Not sure you can call it a cover but....


----------



## topcat (Apr 30, 2021)

Crazy


----------



## injinji (May 1, 2021)




----------



## injinji (May 7, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (May 7, 2021)




----------



## topcat (May 8, 2021)

Don't Talk (put your head on my shoulder) Linda Ronstadt


----------



## injinji (May 10, 2021)




----------



## injinji (May 10, 2021)




----------



## injinji (May 10, 2021)

injinji said:


>


Not the running on empty I thought it was.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 10, 2021)




----------



## injinji (May 11, 2021)




----------



## injinji (May 11, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (May 11, 2021)

abalonehx said:


>


Ya don't hear music like that anymore, classic!


----------



## StonedGardener (May 12, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


>


Quite a rush they have been over the years/and now.......real musicians,magical tunes. Growing up my kids could never get enough of "Out of the Blue", great double album.....got one unopened.


----------



## StonedGardener (May 12, 2021)

topcat said:


> Don't Talk (put your head on my shoulder) Linda Ronstadt


Back in the 70's........yikes!..........she made me feel tingly. Had a poster of her.


----------



## topcat (May 14, 2021)

Tracks of my tears


----------



## StonedGardener (May 14, 2021)

topcat said:


> Tracks of my tears


What a doll! 70's long time ago........thinking I must of been early to mid 20's


----------



## topcat (May 14, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> What a doll! 70's long time ago........thinking I must of been early to mid 20's


Yeah, '75. She still has a hook in me.


----------



## StonedGardener (May 14, 2021)

I


topcat said:


> Yeah, '75. She still has a hook in me.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> I hear ya, I still got the hots for James Bond girl from "Dr. No".....Ursula Andress.


----------



## topcat (May 14, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> I


Oh, don't get me started. Natalie Wood...and others.


----------



## injinji (May 15, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (May 15, 2021)




----------



## injinji (May 18, 2021)




----------



## EhCndGrower (May 18, 2021)

who would of guessed Captain Marvel could sing, and I like her version better then Metric’s original.


----------



## injinji (May 20, 2021)




----------



## topcat (May 24, 2021)

Mr. Sandman


----------



## topcat (May 27, 2021)

Bring it on home to me. Dave Mason.


----------



## injinji (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Jun 13, 2021)

Alison. Linda Ronstadt.


----------



## topcat (Jun 15, 2021)

Honky Tonk Women. Playing for change.


----------



## topcat (Jun 15, 2021)

Sittin' on the Dock of the Bay. Dang, these Playing for Change videos are good!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 15, 2021)

Don't be afraid of the growls. They're killer. "Kids" these days can play.


----------



## topcat (Jun 18, 2021)

Listen to the music. Tom Johnston Playing for Change.


----------



## topcat (Jun 18, 2021)

The Doors. Crawling King Snake.


----------



## injinji (Jun 18, 2021)

topcat said:


> The Doors. Crawling King Snake.


I saw a king snake this week. Pretty rare to see one. He was a solid six feet. He ran into one of the brush piles. He will have to relocate soon, as they will all be burned.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 18, 2021)

4g


topcat said:


> Bring it on home to me. Dave Mason.


Got that vinyl around oh let's say 74 or 75


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 18, 2021)

topcat said:


> The Doors. Crawling King Snake.


Now yer talking......Doors, fav of all times


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 19, 2021)

I read "No One Gets Out of Here Alive" in grade 8! Love the Doors.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 19, 2021)

Ive


Dorian2 said:


> I read "No One Gets Out of Here Alive" in grade 8! Love the Doors.


If we read that ("the first one"), then " Break On Through" , "Strange Days", " Riders on the storm" ( Densmore). Them were the days.....what a wave to catch.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 19, 2021)

topcat said:


> Oh, don't get me started. Natalie Wood...and others.


Remember ..."Gina Lollobrigada "......saucy,saucy !


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 19, 2021)

injinji said:


>


Had her poster.....what a doll...............time ravages (not that she is) us all.


----------



## topcat (Jun 19, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Had her poster.....what a doll...............time ravages (not that she is) us all.


Her most famous poster hangs in front of me, framed. Her looks were as good as her voice. I might be embarrassed to tell how much memorabilia of her that I have. Maybe proud.


StonedGardener said:


> Remember ..."Gina Lollobrigada "......saucy,saucy !


Katharine Ross, Barbara Eden...


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 19, 2021)

topcat said:


> Her most famous poster hangs in front of me, framed. Her looks were as good as her voice. I might be embarrassed to tell how much memorabilia of her that I have. Maybe proud.
> 
> Katharine Ross, Barbara Eden...


Always wanted to get in that bottle with her.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 19, 2021)

Classic Maiden cover!


----------



## injinji (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Jul 9, 2021)

I Still Miss Someone. Linda Ronstadt.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jul 9, 2021)

Some of you will recognize the Bass player.


----------



## injinji (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Jul 12, 2021)

Desperado. Linda Ronstadt. The Eagles version didn't become a hit until Linda recorded it.


----------



## injinji (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## Retired engineer (Jul 17, 2021)

One cool dude, two guitars, a bunch of pedals and effects, all live and on the fly nothing prerecorded. Covers a few different songs in around 12 minutes.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jul 22, 2021)

Family band based in LA. Age 12-21. Wendy Dio (RJD's wife)) asked them to play this extended version to cover for a Cancer fundraiser. Singer is 17. Talented group


----------



## topcat (Jul 31, 2021)

Lean on me. Jimmy Buffett.


----------



## injinji (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Aug 1, 2021)

Rocket 88. Mitch Woods and his Rocket 88's.


----------



## injinji (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Aug 13, 2021)

You're No Good. Linda Ronstadt.


----------



## injinji (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 14, 2021)

topcat said:


> You're No Good. Linda Ronstadt.


I think you still have a "crush" on her , your dream girl. .......................
.............just fooling around


----------



## topcat (Aug 14, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> I think you still have a "crush" on her , your dream girl. .......................
> .............just fooling around


I don't deny it!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 14, 2021)

topcat said:


> I don't deny it!


I knew that ,just didn't want to " rub you the wrong way......I never know how someone is going to react sometimes.


----------



## injinji (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Aug 22, 2021)

What's the use of getting sober. Joe Jackson.


----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Aug 24, 2021)

Sloop John B. The Beach Boys.


----------



## injinji (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Sep 9, 2021)

Laid back version.


----------



## topcat (Sep 11, 2021)

Redemption Song. Playing for Change, feat. Stephen Marley.


----------



## injinji (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Sep 15, 2021)

These guys are tight.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Oct 31, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


>


These guys do the same sort of thing.


----------



## injinji (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Nov 28, 2021)

She belongs to me. Rick Nelson. Randy Meisner on bass.


----------



## injinji (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Dec 25, 2021)

Honey Don't


----------



## injinji (Dec 25, 2021)

topcat said:


> Honey Don't


I've been listening to a lot of carl perkins today. You Tube picks or at least suggest most of my music.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Dorian2 (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Jan 8, 2022)

Wrap it up. The Fabulous Thunderbirds.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Jan 22, 2022)

Red Hot. Robert Gordon.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Feb 13, 2022)

The first cut is the deepest.


----------



## topcat (Feb 14, 2022)

Clean cut kid. The Textones.


----------



## topcat (Feb 14, 2022)

Hallelujah I love her so. Humble Pie.


----------



## injinji (Feb 15, 2022)

topcat said:


> Clean cut kid. The Textones.


Amos Otis' ex. Or at least his strain name muse.


----------



## bam0813 (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Feb 21, 2022)

Route 66. Asleep at the wheel.


----------



## topcat (Feb 27, 2022)

The Doors. Who do you love.


----------



## injinji (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Apr 5, 2022)

Manowar!


----------



## topcat (Apr 6, 2022)

Joe Jackson. Jack, you're dead.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## topcat (May 10, 2022)

The Honeydrippers. Good Rockin' at Midnight.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 12, 2022)




----------



## topcat (May 13, 2022)

Money Honey. Ry Cooder.


----------



## topcat (May 14, 2022)

Big Boss Man. The Nighthawks.


----------



## topcat (May 18, 2022)

Nicolette Larson. Daddy.


----------



## injinji (May 19, 2022)




----------



## topcat (May 22, 2022)

The Band. Ain't got no home.


----------



## trychrome (May 22, 2022)

TSOL - Sweet Transvestite


----------



## injinji (May 27, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (May 27, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Jun 26, 2022)

Well All Right. Blind Faith


----------



## injinji (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Jul 3, 2022)

Operator. Jorma Kaoukonen. Salute to Pigpen.


----------



## injinji (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Jul 17, 2022)

I just want to make love to you. Cold Blood (Lydia Pense).


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Charles U Farley (Aug 9, 2022)

> Well All Right. Blind Faith


OMFG, this reminds me of my something I experienced back in the 80s, here my experience:

Blind Faith


----------



## xtsho (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Aug 17, 2022)

Rockin' pneumonia and the boogie woogie flu. Johnny Rivers.


----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Aug 18, 2022)

New band leader for the late show. He's no John, but I like him so far.


----------



## topcat (Aug 19, 2022)

Speedo (Speedoo) Ry Cooder


----------



## Dorian2 (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Aug 26, 2022)

You need loving. The Small Faces.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Sep 24, 2022)

The Nitty Gritty. Not Fade Away.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Sep 30, 2022)

Tasty.


----------



## injinji (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## Dorian2 (Oct 5, 2022)

Couple of Gaga covers.

2010





2019





I became a fan of Gaga when she did this in our town.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Nov 3, 2022)

When it was warm she didn't wear much more. . . .


----------



## topcat (Nov 6, 2022)

You gotta move. The Rolling Stones


----------



## injinji (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Nov 10, 2022)

One. Three Dog Night.


----------



## injinji (Nov 14, 2022)

Folks in the know said Gram really wrote this song. Since he was a trust fund baby and the Stones were not, he let them have the credits. (he did release his version first)


----------



## topcat (Dec 22, 2022)

Teardrops will fall. Linda Ronstadt.


----------



## topcat (Dec 29, 2022)

I scare myself. Thomas Dolby


----------



## injinji (Jan 2, 2023)

I was looking for a CR cut from his acl set. Couldn't find it, but did come across this unexpected cover.


----------



## injinji (Jan 2, 2023)

Two way street.


----------



## topcat (Jan 4, 2023)

Shake your money maker. The Nighthawks


----------



## Funkentelechy (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## GreenestBasterd (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## GreenestBasterd (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## injinji (Yesterday at 9:38 PM)




----------

